# Posh waxes worth the extra?



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Ok so I realise different waxes and sealants have different strengths and properties but my question is this...

If someone had waxed a well prepared panel using AG HD wax (for arguments sake) then waxed another panel using say Svissvax Crystal rock... would the difference be worth the extra £750 per pot? Would there even be a difference? Even to a trained eye? If you told a customer that you had used an £800 pot of wax on their car would they know if you hadn't?

With the intro of some new durable glossy hybrid sealants etc, are the expensive wax brands going to struggle?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

There are definite differences between waxes to both the natural eye, protection and water behaviour

Though in answer to your question

Crystal rock is just an 'oh look at me' wax. The beading is poor, looks are fairly average though application is easy peasy


Wax is one category where the 'get what you pay for' doesn't always apply to a certain extent. There are waxes I would happily pay over £100 for as an example but then there are others I have bought that are pricy and find a £40 wax to do a better job

All trial and error and personal preference


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

stumpy90 said:


> If you told a customer that you had used an £800 pot of wax on their car would they know if you hadn't?


No, definitely not, unless they had a "trained eye".

*Posh waxes worth the extra?* - Only in bragging rights...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I guess when you start collecting a £20 wax seems like alot then your budget seems to creep up each one you try... 
I started with £15 nattys paste and thought it was brilliant but as the collection builds the more you seem to be able to justify spending. 
Having said that I could never justify a £800 wax, maybe I am just tight but after using Fusso for my winter prep at £25 or so it does make you wonder what you are gaining from spending much more


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

If you drink tea like this fella,then a *posh* wax is definitely worth it.SJ.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Thats excatly my query Pittsy, I've got the fusso soft99 dark and love it. I struggle to see how buying something 32 times more expensive would be that much better.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

stumpy90 said:


> Thats excatly my query Pittsy, I've got the fusso soft99 dark and love it. I struggle to see how buying something 32 times more expensive would be that much better.


I don't think it would.... 
There has got to be a law of diminishing returns where what you pay for doesn't match the price. 
But I'd you have got £800 spare (I would rather go on holiday or buy a new telly) I guess if it makes you happy then who am I to say it's wrong?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Stumpy, I started on G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax and love the stuff, a wax I won't sell.

Since then I've had Soft99 Fusso Light which gave great protection and beading but I also got AF Illusion shortly afterwards and much prefer Illusion for the 'wet look' to Soft99 as a summer wax.

Progressed to AF Desire when the wife bought it for my birthday but it was on the Amazon offer at £70ish, but I wouldn't have been interested at £120!! Saying that, it's a stunning wax, easy on and off, looks great and protects for ages. Is it any better than my original G3? I wouldn't know as I never leave a LSP on the car long enough to give them a fair comparison (lot's of us are gulity of this).

I also bought AG HD Wax that I've never used and it sits next to the Soft99 Fusso as my preferred waxes are the Illusion for summer and Desire for whenever!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

If you told a customer that you had used an £800 pot of wax on their car would they know if you hadn't?

more than likely they wouldn't,same as if you told them it was a sealant, they wouldn't know the difference there are a lot of things in detailing the average person would see as a waste of money .Some customers would be over the moon with the £800 wax even though they could not see a difference. its just the bragging rights.
When someone buys a wax for there own cars then if they want to pay £800 then that is upto them. personally my favorite wax can be bought for around £20 and so far have not found another wax as good.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

May have to try some of this AF illusion nbray67


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Personally i've found as said by some others you get what you pay for, my £100 or so waxes are a definate step up in every aspect than the cheaper ones, but there are also some real gems at sensible money range that wow also, this biggest one in recent times being Fusso. 
I am not knocking what anyone uses, if they set a budget of say £30 there is plenty of choice and reasonable products, only thing different with increasing the budget is more choice, and of course a lighter wallet


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

Personally I find with expensive waxes your paying for a name not quality. I make my own wax the way i like it and it costs me about £1.20 a pot if you brake down the bulk buy cost so for me £800 for a pot of wax ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmm just wondering what qualifies you to make wax,granted like anything there is some paying for a name but if we are honest most of us are guilty of that in some way shape or form.
does your comment mean you are going to start making your own clothes and building your own car as well


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe not necessarily with a wax as expensive as crystal rock, but certainly there are quite a few waxes around £100 mark that are well worth the money. And most of time there's a lot more to a wax than how it looks


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Agree with above comment.SJ.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

derbigofast said:


> Personally I find with expensive waxes your paying for a name not quality. I make my own wax the way i like it and it costs me about £1.20 a pot if you brake down the bulk buy cost so for me £800 for a pot of wax ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


???????????????????????????

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=350229


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I feel like I've gone back in time.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Why do people never realise wax is never ever only about looks. 

Apply AGHD or 476s then apply BOS or Lusso Oro or many many other waxes and tell me the experience was the same. It isn't. 

The packaging, the heritage, the spread of the wax. Water behaviour. 

You have to look beyond mate. Maybe try one of these waxes. Feel what it's like to use.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Waxes I can't comment on as I prefer s sealant but I did do a test on my car with three different sealants ranging from £6.99 per 100 ml to £18 to £100 I got everyone out if the office and asked them to pick the best looking and they all picked the £18 one bar one

Paint prep is the key, I'll not be buying anything silly price again


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I use crystal rock and I think it's awesome but I didn't pay £800 for it i also have a tub of definite wax number one which I haven't tried yet


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

stumpy90 said:


> May have to try some of this AF illusion nbray67


It's a lovely wax imo, looks beaut on our Mercury Silver RS.

If you can get a sample pot then try it that way as a little goes a long long way. Spreads like butter and comes off with ease.

If you are anywhere near me then I'd be more than happy to let you try a coat of it as the 200ml pot I have will last years!!

Saying that, it's more of a show wax / summer wax so probably not for winter use.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Just for the record I wasn't referring purely to its looks... The £25 fusso, AS Topaz and the new Megs 365 both boast great durability and water behaviour. 
I realise I can't comment on expensive waxes if I haven't used them, but it's cheaper off me to ask a question that buy some and try it out


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I havent used any expensive waxes however I doubt anyone, trained or otherwise, would be able to tell you what wax was applied to a panel by looks alone. All waxes will have their own behaviours and may even look a little different when applied but I don't believe expensive = better - it's all about bragging rights and good marketing.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dougnorwich hit the nail on the head, paint prep is the key!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Dougnorwich hit the nail on the head, paint prep is the key!


Ssssshhhhh.!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

But certain waxes can darken the paint... not always based on cost. The oils alone in BOS looked different on a black bonnet I trialled Ag HD with years ago. 

The oils wash away but the fact remained.


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

I must admit I do like Zymol Titanium wax, it seems to last for months is easy to apply and gets you close up and personal with the body work, which you don't get with an applicator.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> It's a lovely wax imo, looks beaut on our Mercury Silver RS.
> 
> If you can get a sample pot then try it that way as a little goes a long long way. Spreads like butter and comes off with ease.
> 
> ...


You'll not be anywhere near him mate, stumpy is always 2 foot under most people


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Expensive wax = snake oil... to use an old hi-fi term, can't use a double blind test though for wax can we. 

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I own a pot of Crystal Rock...

I also own Glasur and a load of waxes around the 40 pound mark. 

I've found Glasur to be the best of the bunch when it comes to a balance of price, durability and looks. Crystal Rock is nice but I'd say Glasur is actually nicer. Crystal rock seems to last well but doesn't bead in the same way a normal wax does.

Other waxes I like are britemax vantage but I feel it really improves with two coats in both looks and durability. Some of my favourites are soft 99 premium authentic and fusso though. Fusso just works well, looks good and durability seems great so far. Great beading. Authentic is a pleasure to apply and I tend to use it in summer. 

I like Autoglym HD on flat/solid colours. Not as easy to apply as the others but far from hard. 

My own thoughts are again (as somebody mentioned) its all in the prep. If the prep is good there is no need to spend more than 40 pound on a wax. If you want to push the boat out spend 90 on some glasur (I cant remember the price excatly). I also hear def wax seems to be pretty good in this price range but I still haven't tried any.


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

To be honest I've tried a few more expensive waxes and always go back to Ag hd wax, the ease of application, durability and cost make it a no brainer for me. Great results with a sensible price tag.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

I will recount a true story from when I worked for Castrol (oils)

this is back in the eighties, A guy rings up and asks what oil to use in his Saab Turbo (rare and expensive then), my boss rings our technical people and asks the question and gets told GTX, or as the range was then, GTX 2 or Syntron X (a fully synthetic oil about £45 for a 5 litres at the time).

My boss rings the guy back and says trying to be helpful GTX will do, the guy then exclaims loudly "Its a Saaaab Turbo", my boss quick as a flash says "sorry I meant Syntron X" 

the guy goes away happy to tell his mates that the oil in his oh so special car costs £45

moral: Some people are not happy unless paying top dollar for as said before bragging rights, regardless of if they can tell and will convince themselves that it shinier, louder or whatever


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Crystal rocks fab wax really easy to use looks fantastic. As for beading it's different from other waxes but after 2 mins driving ur cars completely dry. It doesn't attract dust like some waxes and has good self cleaning ability almost sealant like. Oh and I didn't pay £750 quid for it either £300. Have 3 layers on the car and barely made a dint in the pot so the 200ml last a lifetime


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

bigmac3161 said:


> Crystal rocks fab wax really easy to use looks fantastic. As for beading it's different from other waxes but after 2 mins driving ur cars completely dry. It doesn't attract dust like some waxes and has good self cleaning ability almost sealant like. Oh and I didn't pay £750 quid for it either £300. Have 3 layers on the car and barely made a dint in the pot so the 200ml last a lifetime


do you like it ?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I've been using sealants for years it's the only wax I'd use yes I likes it  wouldn't like it at full price thou


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

thats all that matter its your money and your choice


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

'worth' is a very subjective term, as someone else has already alluded too on here we are probably all guilty of buying something that was more expensive than it need to be (House, car, clothes, TV, phone, watch etc), was a branded when non or lesser branded would have been fine. It's natural to want the best or at least better especially if it's something you care about and for those who feel passionate about detailing, enough to spend hours doing it, then small differences are often 'worth' it to them (just like £6k Breitling is to someone into watches when a £30 digital watch would actually do the job of telling the time just as well if not better). 

To the average person in the street and even to the amateur detailer (and I put myself in that bracket) they probably wouldn't notice the difference or care about the slight difference as both will look great anyway as I believe the polishing gives the vast majority of the looks. However, I do put value on self cleaning and durability. Although I love cars and keep all my families cars detailed I don't have the time or desire to do them more often than required, so if a product can offer those properties it is saving me time and money in another way which helps to reduce the price in effect, especially given how long a pot lasts. I use ceramic sealants, sprays and waxes ranging from £20-£400 depending on the car, the owner, how often it is used and how often I get to see it etc.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I agree with above


----------



## doldenpaul1 (Oct 15, 2014)

All personal preference really I use a sealant wax combo works for me sealant for durability and the wax for gloss I think if you pay over £100 for wax you've got too much money 90% application 10% product.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Like already said, some people get off on having the best most expensive of everything, and why stop at a pot of wax, when a £40 pot of wax just doesn't cut the mustard and impress everyone like a £800 pot of wax does!!!:doublesho

Why pay £200 for set of Armani jeans, when Asda do a set of £15???


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Like already said, some people get off on having the best most expensive of everything, and why stop at a pot of wax, when a £40 pot of wax just doesn't cut the mustard and impress everyone like a £800 pot of wax does!!!:doublesho
> 
> Why pay £200 for set of Armani jeans, when Asda do a set of £15???


The problem is being seen in Asda.
N


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Is it me or is this one of the most repetitive and annoying topics on DW?

There is no right or wrong answer, as all answers will be based on subjective opinion. 

In short, if you want it and can afford it, buy it and decide yourself. At the end of the day all offer protection.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

You will find that most waxes with in a brand are build off of one base formula. Then the brands just add or reduce certain ingredients to change the wax. The cost then comes into play when they have to sell the wax. A company such as Swissvax or Zymol has to put in a lot of marketing effort to make you think it's worth buying. This is why they are more expensive... Because someone's working harder to sell you the wax.

Don't get me wrong a pot of Zymol Glasier will be better that a pot of Auto Glym and will have slightly better ingredients, and they probably cost around the same amount of money to make! But Zymols higher price point makes you feel that its a better wax. Therefore they have to work harder to sell the wax... Therefore the price goes up!

Personally I use two waxes at the moment. One is £17.99's worth of FK1000p and the other Auto Finesse Illusion. Both cover everything I need from a wax.

Joe


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Why pay £200 for set of Armani jeans, when Asda do a set of £15???


Actually I have a set of Asda jeans and a set of Levi's, the cut and fit of the Levi's is a million times better for me, so I would pay the extra to have Levi's in this case.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Is it me or is this one of the most repetitive and annoying topics on DW?
> 
> There is no right or wrong answer, as all answers will be based on subjective opinion.
> 
> In short, if you want it and can afford it, buy it and decide yourself. At the end of the day all offer protection.


Just asking the question in light of recently released products that claim to give a years worth of protection and high gloss etc. Being reasonably new to the forum I've not seen this subject before but have had some brilliant informative answers in this thread. 
I'd never knock anyone for buying what they want to buy, you pays your money you makes your choice... I'm not Paul Daulton though and I can't afford wax worth 6k, which is why I'm curious as to what pricey waxes are like to use and wether people with experience of using them think they are worth the extra dollar compared with some more affordable alternatives.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Best way is to experience for yourself as only the opinion of the user can answer that question, and everyones opinion will vary

Best off keeping an eye out in the for sake section for samples . Theres often swissvax or zymol samples up for grabs


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

stumpy90 said:


> Just asking the question in light of recently released products that claim to give a years worth of protection and high gloss etc. Being reasonably new to the forum I've not seen this subject before but have had some brilliant informative answers in this thread.
> I'd never knock anyone for buying what they want to buy, you pays your money you makes your choice... I'm not Paul Daulton though and I can't afford wax worth 6k, which is why I'm curious as to what pricey waxes are like to use and wether people with experience of using them think they are worth the extra dollar compared with some more affordable alternatives.


Interesting way of putting it

Personally im of the opinion its not "worth" that sort of money

Its the same in the audio world diminishing returns, you could spend 8k on a sound system but probably wouldn't tell the difference to one costing £800

But as said spend your money on what makes you happy and so the world continues to spin


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Your post is entitled "Posh waxes worth the extra?" so answering your question directly. The value of a product can only really be determined by you.

If you had stated a question that asked if a £1000 has better durability than say a £20 wax then you could get close to some sensible answers.

But a question like is £1000 _better_ than a £20 wax you open it up to too much conjecture and opinion, because the terms of reference are too wide.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Fair point, well made.


----------

